# General Practitioners near Jumeirah



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone.

I recently moved to Dubai and need to find a doctor in order to get a renew of my prescription for high blood pressure. Since I am not yet employed I will cover the expense personally so cost is a (small) consideration. I live in Jumeirah 3 so one close would also be great.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mac711 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I recently moved to Dubai and need to find a doctor in order to get a renew of my prescription for high blood pressure. Since I am not yet employed I will cover the expense personally so cost is a (small) consideration. I live in Jumeirah 3 so one close would also be great.
> 
> ...



GMC in Magrudy Centre on Beach Road or Infinity Clinic on Al Wasl Road (opp Park N Shop).

-


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> GMC in Magrudy Centre on Beach Road or Infinity Clinic on Al Wasl Road (opp Park N Shop).
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll check both out.....


----------

